# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  أندرويد 7.0 نوجا يصل إلى هاتف HTC One M9

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة إتش تي سي عن إطلاق تحديثٍ جديد لهواتف HTC One M9 يجلب معه نسخة أندرويد 7.0 نوجا للهواتف بنسختها غير المقفولة Unlocked ولكل المستخدمين حول العالم.  
                                  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
             Android Nougat will begin rolling out to the unlocked الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] starting late this evening. Carrier variants to follow early next year.
                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يأتي هذا الخبر بعد أن قامت الشركة بإطلاق التحديث لهاتف HTC 10،  لتنضم بذلك إتش تي سي إلى كل من سوني وإل جي وموتورولا، حيث عملت هذه  الشركات جميعًا على تحديث هواتفها الرائدة بشكلٍ سريع للنسخة الجديدة من  نظام أندرويد.
 الجدير بالذكر أن إتش تي سي وعدت بإرسال التحديث بشكلٍ أكيد لهواتف HTC 10، HTC One M9 و HTC One A9 عبر منشورٍ جاء بعد وقتٍ قصير من الإعلان الرسميّ عن نسخة أندرويد 7.0. لا يوجد أي تأكيد رسمي من إتش تي سي حول إمكانية وصول النسخة الجديدة للهواتف الأخرى، خصوصًا هواتف عائلة Desire.
 إن كنتم من مستخدمي هاتف HTC One M9 فمن  المفضل أن تقوموا بتفقد إعدادات الهاتف عبر النقر على تطبيق الإعدادات، ومن  ثم اختيار “حول الهاتف About Device” وأخيرًا “تحديث النظام System  Update”. سيصلكم تنبيه بضرورة التحديث في حال وصوله إليكم.

----------


## amisaleh

شكرا شكرا   شكرا ......

----------

